

How Did Things Ever Get This Good? (2009) - luu
http://prog21.dadgum.com/51.html

======
apta
Productivity is not the only argument. What happened to performance and
correctness for example?

~~~
Spearchucker
Both ( _especially_ the second) are subjective. In the context of an arbitrary
objective even BASIC may be a good choice.

